# [kernel] Comment utiliser une version 2.4 ou 2.6

## pti-rem

Bonne année à tout le monde  :Smile: 

Bonsoir,

Mon scanner HP scanjet 5200C pose des problèmes au bus USB et c'est relaté à de nombreux endroits du web. Depuis un bon moment.

Le firmware est buggué et il n'y a plus vraiment de ressources HP pour le flasher. Je viens d'y passer un temps « monstre » en recherches.

J'ai utilisé auparavant ce scanner avec Gimp et Xsane pour numériser des planches de mes Larousse universels de 1923.

Si je regarde les données Exif de mes numérisations, je trouve juillet 2010 pour la première planche.

Ce scanner est pratique pour poser de gros volumes et il est relativement fort en points par pouce. Pour l'époque.

 *Quote:*   

> Optical Resolution 600 dpi x 600 dpi
> 
> Interpolated Resolution 9600 dpi x 9600 dpi

 

J'ai une ancienne machine ou je voudrais installer Gentoo ou un autre Linux-like avec le noyau de l'époque rien que pour utiliser ce scanner.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette obsolescence... Bon, j'ai un Agfa SnapScan e50 qui vaut bien mieux pour la résolution optique mais je suis désolé d'avoir à jeter le HP  :Sad: 

Avant toute chose, l'ancienne machine ne comporte pas le jeu d'instructions SSE2. (Athlon XP 3200+)

Je ne sais pas si Xsane et Gimp requièrent le jeu SSE2. Suivant leurs versions aussi.

Toutes suggestions bienvenues  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Tu n'auras aucune version récente de GCC ou GLIBC qui supporteront ce noyau.

As-tu essayé avec hplip, qui est le pilote officiel de HP (imprimantes et scanners) ?

----------

## pti-rem

Bonsoir Xavier,

Le scanjet 5200C est un scanner à plat qui peut se raccorder de triple façon (usb, //, et scsi) ; Je me raccorde en usb.

J'ai hplip d'installé pour ma multifonction HP PSC 1315 mais le Scanjet n'est pas reconnu par hplip ni par le HP device manager

C'est uniquement le backend hp dans /etc/sane.d/dll.conf qui permet la reconnaissance du pilote ;

Il y a aussi /etc/sane.d/hp.conf pour définir des adresses de matériel pour l'usb ; Il y a plusieurs modèles dans ce fichier.

Quand j'ouvre Xsane, la reconnaissance se fait et le Scanjet émet quelques bruits mais quand je lance un aperçu, encore un bruit de coulissement et ensuite il se passe un bon moment avant d'avoir un message d'erreur relatif aux entrées / sorties ;

Ensuite il faut patienter encore plus longtemps pour que le Scanjet émette un bruit de mouvement et éventuellement redevienne disponible. Mais pour rien ; la même chose.

Et j'ai une url où une personne s'acharne pour en fait - au final - remporter une enchère à petit prix pour un epson 1660 au coin de la rue  :Wink: 

http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=113094.0

J'ai essayé avec un XP Pro SP3 mais sans réussir à charger un pilote, donc aucun logiciel de numérisation ne pouvait marcher.

Même si j'essaie avec un 98SE (à qui il ne faut que 512 Mo de RAM) il me faudra le pilote.

Merci pour l'info GCC / GLIBC mais peut-on en trouver des anciennes versions ?

Comment on conçoit une machine avec un OS de 7 ans en arrière ?

C'est marqué partout que c'est « mort » pour ce modèle et une série HP entière ; je ne vais plus y perdre mon temps maintenant.

Je ferai certainement un essai avec 98SE + packLast edited by pti-rem on Mon Jan 02, 2017 4:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=uscanner&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+6.2-RELEASE

indique que « uscanner -- USB Scanners » supporte le HP Scanjet 5200C

« +o   Hewlett Packard Scanjet 5200C »

----------

## El_Goretto

Alors j'ai peut être raté un épisode, mais il me semblait que les "drivers" pour scanner n'étaient pas au niveau noyau mais en userland dans les backends SANE?

Pour autant que je me rappelle, mon actuel, j'ai regardé le website de SANE, j'ai acheté un modèle supporté, installé SANE et le bon backend et c'est tout, rien au niveau noyau.

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour El_Goretto,

Oui, il semblerait effectivement c'est certain ; dit comme cela a été dit : c'est un malentendu.

C'est bien en userland dans les backends SANE.

C'est le firmware buggué de mon materiel Scanjet qui affecte le " bus USB des noyaux récents " et aussi pour plusieurs modèles.

 *gor-dee (February 24, 2013) wrote:*   

> http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php/topic,113094.msg969556.html?PHPSESSID=b18crvrtfatbmd429prl9e4qk1#msg969556
> 
> « this was definitely a hardware problem »
> 
> I did find that these scanners (and also 5200c, 6200c, 6250c, 6300c, 6350c, or 6390c series) can suffer from a firmware problem that effects the USB bus. 

 

Je me suis servi de ce Scanjet il y a environ 6 ans ou plus (avec un i686 en socket A et sans sse2) avec The Gimp et Xsane ; D'où mon sujet.

Autrement, au delà de la FreeBSD 7.4 il n'y a plus de uscanner

Meilleurs vœux de santé et de bonne humeur.

----------

